# How times have changed...gdg



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

My curfew was the street lights, my mom didn't call my cell, she yelled my name, I played outside with friends, not online. 

If I didn't eat what my mom cooked, then I didn't eat. 

Sanitizer didn't exist,but you COULD get your mouth washed out with soap. 

I rode a bike without helmet, getting dirty was OK, and neighbors cared as much as your parents did. 

Can i get an Amen if you drank water from a garden hose & survived...

SM


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

AMEN! 

Yes, times are a-changin! 
It used to be that you couldn't say certain things in front of gals... now you can't say "gals".

BHB


----------



## JFleckenstein (Feb 18, 2011)

I was walking around shooting squirrels RESPONSIBLY with a 22, alone, when i was 10, try that nowadays and see what happens


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Amen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

AMEN.

And I even got spanked. Parents and teachers.


----------



## wendelb68 (Dec 2, 2009)

AMEN!!!! I am raising my boys like I was raised. Get out of the house and play. No videogames. My oldest is 13 and I make him go find grass mowing jobs. No playdates. He goes out on bike and finds kids to play with.


----------



## blckdog (Apr 2, 2009)

AMEN!!

This is what my kids do BEFORE school during duck season. And oh yeah that hose water hasnt killed them yet either.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

Amen
I got spanked also and can truthfully say I deserved every one of em.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Amen, We also collected "Green Stamps"...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

AMEN!!!!

Ok there was a country song by Bucky Covington (American Idol) a couple years back. I LOVED the lyrics though he was too young to sing the song....

_We were born to mothers who smoked and drank
Our cribs were covered in lead based paint
No child proof lids no seat belts in cars
Rode bikes with no helmets and still here we are, still here we are
We got daddy’s belt when we misbehaved
Had three TV channels you got up to change
No video games and no satellite
All we had were friends and they were outside, playin’ outside

Chorus
It was a different life
When we were boys and girls
Not just a different time
It was a different world

School always started the same every day
The pledge of allegiance then someone would pray
Not every kid made the team when they tried
We got disappointed and that was all right, we turned out all right

Chorus

Bridge
No bottled water, we drank from a garden hose
And every Sunday, all the stores were closed

Chorus

Chorus

It was a different world_


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

Byron Musick said:


> Amen, We also collected "Green Stamps"...


I got spanked when my sister pasted the green stamps on the closet wall.
(course I was out back shootin' up a box of my dads 30-30 shells or I would have known that she was pasting green stamps on the closet wall)

Did you know that a 1/5 of dad's best wiskey can be stored/hidden in that garden hose hanging on the barn wall?

We were all such good lil angles, wern't we ;-)


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Amen...

When I was thinking up names for my daughter, my Mom said to think about how the name would sound when you were standing on the porch yelling for her to come to supper. I thought it was too funny at the time.

lesa c


----------



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Amen and.....*
*you COULD play baseball w/ 4 guys 'cause right field was a foul!!*
*and....*
*you could play football w/ 5 because someone was the "steady" quarterback!*
*and....*
*you had "do- overs"*
*and.....*
*there was no such thing as a play date.*
*and......*
*you wouldn't be caught DEAD w/ your mom or dad WAITING AT THE BUS STOP WITH YOU!!*


*still drinkin from the garden hose and spittin and talkin dirty at the bus stop regards.......*


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

pwyxit63 said:


> *Amen and.....*
> *you COULD play baseball w/ 4 guys 'cause right field was a foul!!*
> *and....*
> *you could play football w/ 5 because someone was the "steady" quarterback!*
> ...


And fighting was how we settled things. You both shook hands afterwards and spent the night in the fort out back together that night.


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> My curfew was the street lights, my mom didn't call my cell, she yelled my name, I played outside with friends, not online.
> 
> If I didn't eat what my mom cooked, then I didn't eat.
> 
> ...


My childhood was a little different:
We didn't have a set curfew, but then, we weren't often out after dark. Mom did yell our names though- and often!
We played inside, outside...the bay was 100 yards past our back fence...we played computer games, read books, played with the neighborhood kids, climbed trees, caught toads, went fishing and camping and shooting with Dad.
Dad pulled junky bikes out of dumpsters, and let us help him fix them up.
We got our mouths washed out with soap.
Got spanked plenty!
If the Sunday School teacher said we weren't smiling in class, we heard about it when we got home.
Us kids did most of the cooking (mmmm...fresh, homemade bread every day!).
We were allowed to ride our bikes without helmets, until we started jumping them. Mom came out and told us to put helmets on- good thing, because less than 20 minutes later, my brother landed on his face (boy, is he glad he obeyed Mom!).
And finally, AMEN! I just drank out of a garden hose the other day, and it still doesn't hurt!


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Amen!!!



JFleckenstein said:


> I was walking around shooting squirrels RESPONSIBLY with a 22, alone, when i was 10, try that nowadays and see what happens


 We used to be able to take a gun to school if we were going hunting after school.

I still drink from the water hose back at the kennels. I'm not supposed to do that?


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> My curfew was the street lights, my mom didn't call my cell, she yelled my name, I played outside with friends, not online.
> 
> If I didn't eat what my mom cooked, then I didn't eat.
> 
> ...


So I guess this means no ipad, tv, computer, cell phone, and etc. for the kid right?:razz:


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

AMEN!!!! How else do you quench the thirst of every kid in the neighborhood in about 2 minutes....

I coach boy's high school track and not many kids these days are in anyway mentally strong enough to handle a little bit of constructive criticism or a little of pain or physical exertion without collapsing on the track like they have just been shot. Frustration doesn't begin to describe it.... 

I spent more time outside as a kid than inside. I was either on my bike, rollerblading, play street hockey, ice hockey, sledding, playing football, soccer, basketball. When it got dark in the summer we would play "night games". Ghost in the Graveyard, Kick the Can, Red rover. Now all these high school kids do is play video games and Facebook. 

Garden hose drinkin

Regards!!


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

still drink out of the garden hose!!!!

8 years old 20 ga and a 4 wheeler on our farm NO ANIMAL was safe it was a kill zone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1st year in college about drove me crazy!!!!! Wasnt use to all the free/down time just sitting around watching tv or playing video games!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

duk4me said:


> So I guess this means no ipad, tv, computer, cell phone, and etc. for the kid right?:razz:


Are you kidding? His favorite toy is his Blackberry. It's not activated, but he carries it around pressing buttons and having conversations with himself.

SM


----------



## Peter G Lippert (Mar 26, 2011)

A common theme amongst these posts is almost all allude to things we did as kids that were active. We were out of the house because mom was sick of us and there were fun things to do outside. Today kids do a large amount of things that require little to no movement. This coupled with a high fructose diet is a very bad combination. Yet people still wonder why there kids are fat and out of shape. Also, as I recall a lot of the activities I did as a kid outside gave something back to me. Whether, it was how to fix my bike or kept me at an average weight or how to play a sport and gain confidence from it. The only thing kids are learning from sitting in front of some kid of electronic device is how to consume. It is training them that to be happy the need to buy products and get things.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Are you kidding? His favorite toy is his Blackberry. It's not activated, but he carries it around pressing buttons and having conversations with himself.
> 
> SM


Of course I'm kidding. Give him the best of both worlds.


----------



## Blackdog870 (Mar 11, 2010)

Amen! The key was to let the water run for a couple of seconds, other wise you burnt your face off; and to let your little brothers figure that out for themselves .


----------



## blckdog (Apr 2, 2009)

Or better yet go around behind them and kink the hose, once they looked at it let it go!! It was great but only worked once.


----------



## steeliedit (May 29, 2003)

Ahmen !!!!!!!


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Amen!
Playing water balloons *boys against girls* with the cul de sac kids, building forts in the canyon, WALKING HOME FROM SCHOOL!, helping Dad load ammo, and at school...art class, choir, homemaking, PE. Reading (under the covers) 'till midnight SciFi books from the school library, making student government note copies on the mimeograph machine, learning how to use a slide rule..and a stick shift 
Sigh.


----------



## timwald144 (Apr 29, 2011)

I got spanked all the time drank out of a hose and even swam in a river.


----------



## Mattyj (Apr 17, 2009)

Amen!

Learned to swim in a pond, had to play basketball at night because of the heat, bull frog hunting in the "ditches" that ran through Houston.

Hose water's colder regards


----------



## minnducker (Jan 29, 2010)

My best friend's dad was the local plumber. During duck season, if we decided to go hunting, an hour or so before sunrise he'd take the 2 of us outside of town to whichever corn field or slough we were going to hunt that morning, and drop us off. 
We'd get 30-60 minutes hunting in, than be out on the gravel/township road and catch a ride to school on the bus when it came by. Any ducks we had were left in the bus, and picked up by my friend's dad when he took his morning coffee break. 
At school, we put our guns and hip boots in our lockers. We were "grilled" by the principal most mornings, since he was a duck hunter also, but just got to hunt on weekends. He'd want to know how we did, where we hunted and where the ducks were working.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Those were the days my friend 
We thought they'd never end 
We'd sing and dance forever and a day 
We'd live the life we choose 
We'd fight and never lose 
For we were young and sure to have our way. 
La la la la... 
Those were the days, oh yes those were the days


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Yes indeed times have changed. If you goofed off in gym ,swimming (we swam nude) or shop class, you got the paddle. You know the one with all the holes drilled in it so it kind of left an imprint. 
You mowed the lawn with a push mower and you were the engine! And you trimmed the grass with hand clippers and if you didn't do a good job Dad would say I'll get you a pair off tweezers and you can pull the grass out one by one. That would take forever and you can't go to play till your chores are done! 
You were proud to be a boy scout and wear your uniform!!
Every kid had a go-cart and you were the engine and when you went down a hill you had a look out at the bottom for cars incase you couldn't stop at the stop sign. 
Every winter dad built a slide that ran from the back yard all the way to the street in front of the house and kids would come from all over town with thier flying saucers to slide (even at night). Oh yah, we built it by hand with shovels and the top of the slide was 10' high!


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

When I was a kid we drank out of the water hose all the time, so did Dad. The well we had on the property had great water(we thought so) and we drank the water for about 35yrs until Dad sold it. Both of our 2 neighbors(we only had 2) had the same kind of wells. They all were pumped to tanks at the top of the hill for gravity pressure. 

When he sold it the well had to be inspected by the local health department. When they checked the well they found all sorts of "inadequacies" in the water and told us that the well was unsafe to drink and that it did not meet their "standards" for safe water. The neighbors' wells were the same. My dad had to dump a gallon of clorox down the well to bring it up to their "standards".

That well and both neighbors' wells had been there about 70 yrs and had been supplying 6 families(2 families each for 35+yrs) for that long without being brought up to "standards". I wonder how many of us would be here we would be if we didn't have "standards". 

I also find it curious... I was raised in the country and never had allergies in the springtime when I was a kid. Then when I was 25 they started happening. That was about the time I started drinking "safe" city water. Hmmmmm....

Tryin to make the whole world perfectly safe regards,

BHB


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

AMEN. When I was young I'd even getva woopen at my friends house by his mom if you got out of line. And then SHE would call home and tell my parents why I got it. It was a miserable walk home knowing I had another one coming.the world is off kilter now. I know a lot of teenagers that need to go cut their own switch.


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

shawninthesticks said:


> AMEN. When I was young I'd even getva woopen at my friends house by his mom if you got out of line. And then SHE would call home and tell my parents why I got it. It was a miserable walk home knowing I had another one coming.the world is off kilter now. I know a lot of teenagers that need to go cut their own switch.


Wow, you got to cut your own switch? My mom had "the stick" and my dad had his belt. Dad would get a little brutal, though, using the buckle end with my pants down if it was a "serious" error. Times have changed...


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Amen to waterhoses! Cousin was as close as a brother when we got in trouble we had to go cut cedar trees down with machette and a axe!!! 200 acre farm that doesn't have a cedar tree on it today!!! We worked a garden and raised burley tobacco to pay the taxes and get christmas gifts. There was no sleeping late we fished in the ponds for bass and the river for trout. We gigged frogs in the summer and **** hunted at night in the fall and winter. Had paths wore out in the woods from a old susuki 3 wheeler that got turned over about twice a week and more than once floated down the river because of TVA turning on the generators while we were trout fishing. Sunday afternoons met riding horses with our papa on the mountain after church. He would show us were he cut timber so they could build South Holston Lake and he knew every creek and hollow on the mountain. Those were the times and I wonder how I would get by today without this Droid.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

BHB said:


> Wow, you got to cut your own switch? My mom had "the stick" and my dad had his belt. Dad would get a little brutal, though, using the buckle end with my pants down if it was a "serious" error. Times have changed...


Switch? My dad used his leather belt, my brother's and my pants DOWN. That stung, but every now and then, the buckle would swing around on he down swing. That metal buckle really hurt.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> AMEN!!!!
> 
> Ok there was a country song by Bucky Covington (American Idol) a couple years back. I LOVED the lyrics though he was too young to sing the song....
> 
> ...


I was born In 84 , Bucky Convington was born in 77 and I can say that all of those things in the song apply to me even at my age. Most of these things have only changed in the past 10 years.

Me and the dogs fight to drink from the hose, sometimes at the same time. I was outside all the time, mowing yards, or shoveling snow, raking leaves, anything we could do to make a buck. 
We played tackle football with kids from 8-18 and no one got hurt(well not hurt for long) Never wore a helmet when riding a bike, got up at 5am to deliver newspapers in all weather on my bike. My former school still has tractor day every year where kids as young as possible drive the tractors to school. Kids miss school to go hunting and its an allowable excuse.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Amen and another Amen. Looked across the table the other day at my almost 52 year old son and told him he was damn lucky to be alive. Not only did I do some (most) of those things while pregnant but the best part was neither his Dad or I killed him for some of his escapades. The kids didn't have to wait for Dad to come home, I took care of it right then, just like my Mom did.

Oh yes, if you didn't feel well enough to go to church on Sunday morning you couldn't do anything else the rest of the day. Oh, so many memories and love them all.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I grew up in southern Cal when it was still about 50% orange groves. Me and my buddies would find an empty lot and spend a couple days digging trenches, stealing plywood from a construction site, covering the trenches with the wood, soil and tumble weeds to hide them, then we snuck into the orange groves to steal and stockpile oranges for the biggest orange throwing war ever. I don't remember who we fought with, but they also stockpiled huge quantities of oranges and used their bikes, baskets and paperboy canvas bags to carry oranges. They were like mounted indians attacking our fort while we tried to knock them off their bikes with well placed throws. 

I can't believe we didn't get arrested by the police or killed by the farmer. Like you said, at the end of the day we were all best friends, though covered in bruises, scrapes, dust and orange juice. It was fun!

John


----------



## Duck Blind (Dec 11, 2010)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Are you kidding? His favorite toy is his Blackberry. It's not activated, but he carries it around pressing buttons and having conversations with himself.
> 
> SM


AMEN!!! I still drink from the water hose. 

I also got popped in the mouth for backtalking my parents. And they did it in public...


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

I was at the farm store buying a couple of hoses for watering our new sod and they actually had a couple of them marked "Drinking Safe". Other than the color they didn't appear to be any different other than double the price. There's one born every minute.........;-)


----------



## Patrick Barnes (Jan 13, 2011)

Probably one of the youngest here but everything yall have said has been identical to my childhood. Yea I grew up when all the new technology was starting to come about, but we didn't have much when I was a kid so we never had any of it. Shoot, we didn't even have a t.v. till I was atleast 13 and even then all we had was a VCR and the Andy Griffith show. Not that it bothered me any; growing up with 8 brothers and sisters there was always something we could come up with to entertain ourselves. Every day it was school till around 12 then mom would turn us lose outside until we came stumbling back in around dark. Usually we were so dirty we had to strip down while she hosed us off before we were allowed in. Water out of a hose was part of my daily diet


----------



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone here play lawn darts? That was always a fun game.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Anyone ever have a homemade gun that used sections of rubber tires for bullets for cowboys & indians?


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

reading these posts brought up a fond memory of a lesson my Dad taught me. Raised on a farm I worked right along with the "help". I asked my Dad why wasn't I paid too. Well that day my Dad paid me off along with the hired hands. I went in that night and washed up and went to our supper table and did not have a plate set at my place. "Mom where is my plate? I asked. Talk to your Dad. Dad said Boy supper is $3 , Do you want some?. Well I forked over my $3 and ate and started for seconds. Dad said "the $3 just covers one helping." Well I got up and went to my room .......door was locked. Went back to Dad .."how come my room door is locked?." Well rooms cost $10 bucks a night .......I checked and I only had $7 left. Dad said you can sleep in the barn for that.....Well I gave Dad all my money and said NEVER again do I need to be paid .......It costs TOO Dang much to live...........LOL. this was 60 years ago and I still remember it like yesterday........


----------



## Hugh Cronin (Apr 7, 2011)

AMEM!!!! That was exactly what is was like growing up for me.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

In addition to many of the others, a couple of things I remember:

--If I was acting up in a restaurant, I was taken out and put in the car until everyone else was finished (if I was really bad, there was some corporal enhancement to the lesson). One time a waiter took pity on my and brought me some food, but otherwise I got nothing. 

--When we went on an airplane, we wore jackets and ties. Not sure what difference that made, but I remember that everyone dressed up to fly.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

We also drank hose water, played Johnny on the Pony, played stickball, handball, something called Chinese handball, football, baseball, and wrestled for fun. We listened to our parents and got an a___ whipping when we needed it. Today, in the same neighborhood---most kids don't know what stickball, Chinese handball, or Johnny on the Pony is but they all have cell phones.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Otey, that reminded me of my daughter at about 3 or 4 years old. For some forgotten memory she informed me that she 'hated' me. Very camly I told her that I was so sorry but I had a rule that I didn't do things for people who hated me. Didn't seem to bother her.

Later her shoe became untied and she wanted me to tie it. I told her how sorry I was but I just didn't do things for people who hated me. Again she just let it go.

Lunch time arrived and I fixed my plate and sat down to eat. She looked at me and put her hand on her hip and wanted to know where hers was. Same reply from me. She stood there and thought it over and very sweetly told me 'I think I love you and can I eat now?' She may have thought she hated me over the years but she never uttered it out loud - just gave me one of those looks. LOL


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Amen!


Richard


----------



## dogshom (Mar 16, 2010)

AMEN! 
We built forts, rode our bikes all day long. Had lemonade stands with no health department inspections, played with what ever kid we could find, camped outside if you got bit by the neighbor's dog it was your fault. Did chores (lots) to be able to go to the carnival, were not allowed inside during the day. Arranged our own baseball, basketball and hide n seeks games.


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> reading these posts brought up a fond memory of a lesson my Dad taught me. Raised on a farm I worked right along with the "help". I asked my Dad why wasn't I paid too. Well that day my Dad paid me off along with the hired hands. I went in that night and washed up and went to our supper table and did not have a plate set at my place. "Mom where is my plate? I asked. Talk to your Dad. Dad said Boy supper is $3 , Do you want some?. Well I forked over my $3 and ate and started for seconds. Dad said "the $3 just covers one helping." Well I got up and went to my room .......door was locked. Went back to Dad .."how come my room door is locked?." Well rooms cost $10 bucks a night .......I checked and I only had $7 left. Dad said you can sleep in the barn for that.....Well I gave Dad all my money and said NEVER again do I need to be paid .......It costs TOO Dang much to live...........LOL. this was 60 years ago and I still remember it like yesterday........



Classic!!!! I remember being in school and hearing about kids getting like $50 a week for mowing the yard and taking out the trash!!!! I remember laughing at them (like they were doing hard work) and they said "well how much do you get for allowance??" I said NONE They said "None??" I said nope my parents couldnt afford to pay me and my brother for what all we do around the farm on a daily basis!!! We did more work by 7AM every day than most kids did all month


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Chad Baker said:


> Amen to waterhoses! Cousin was as close as a brother when we got in trouble we had to go cut cedar trees down with machette and a axe!!! 200 acre farm that doesn't have a cedar tree on it today!!! We worked a garden and raised burley tobacco to pay the taxes and get christmas gifts. There was no sleeping late we fished in the ponds for bass and the river for trout. We gigged frogs in the summer and **** hunted at night in the fall and winter. Had paths wore out in the woods from a old susuki 3 wheeler that got turned over about twice a week and more than once floated down the river because of TVA turning on the generators while we were trout fishing. Sunday afternoons met riding horses with our papa on the mountain after church. He would show us were he cut timber so they could build South Holston Lake and he knew every creek and hollow on the mountain. Those were the times and I wonder how I would get by today without this Droid.


That is awesome Chad. Pure greatness!!!

SM


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> reading these posts brought up a fond memory of a lesson my Dad taught me. Raised on a farm I worked right along with the "help". I asked my Dad why wasn't I paid too. Well that day my Dad paid me off along with the hired hands. I went in that night and washed up and went to our supper table and did not have a plate set at my place. "Mom where is my plate? I asked. Talk to your Dad. Dad said Boy supper is $3 , Do you want some?. Well I forked over my $3 and ate and started for seconds. Dad said "the $3 just covers one helping." Well I got up and went to my room .......door was locked. Went back to Dad .."how come my room door is locked?." Well rooms cost $10 bucks a night .......I checked and I only had $7 left. Dad said you can sleep in the barn for that.....Well I gave Dad all my money and said NEVER again do I need to be paid .......It costs TOO Dang much to live...........LOL. this was 60 years ago and I still remember it like yesterday........


Now that's a lesson learned!!! I wish I had kids at home to try it on!! 

BHB


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Where i grew up, i was the first on the bus in the mornings and the last to get off... 20 minute bus ride to the big city of Groesbeck, that had about 2,000 people at the time.

My good friend's grandpa drove our bus and even he would whoop our asses for acting up on the bus. I can clearly remember him looking up in the big long mirror and saying "Boy don't make me pull this bus over"... he was serious.

I would bungee my .22 1908 Winchester pump to my go-cart and go hunting all day, alone. Sometimes i'd crawl out on the overhanging branches of a big cedar tree and catch perch with a hotdog and a hook.

On some weekends, a friend would ride the bus home with me and spend the weekend. We'd race on top of the bails of hay and see who would jump from the highest part of the barn.

When mom watched "Dynasty" or "Dallas", i had to go outside to physically turn the TV antennae. Turn it back to watch Dukes of Hazzards, cartoons, and Bonanza on Sundays.

I drank pond water, well water, peed off the porch because it was closer to the living room than my bathroom, and shot the neighbors cows with my bb-gun.

I punched my girlfriend on a daily basis then caught kooties from her in the tunnel on the playground.

In highschool, i had a 30-06 and a 12ga in the gunrack of my truck; doors unlocked, key in ignition. I used to skip last period to go dove hunting with the vice principal. He bought the beer. I carried a pocket knife on my belt and would fight anyone, anytime, anyplace and the thought of a gun or knife never crossed my mind.

I graduated high school with 82 people that i knew my entire life. I knew them, their family, their history, their drama, as did everyone else in town.

6-8 of those guys are still my best friends. We make it a point to take a trip together every year. I can call any of them at any time, and no matter what i need or what i screwed up, they'd be there for me... and I, them.

A lot of people think they have friends, and maybe they do. But i think very few people have "buddies" that know EVERYTHING about you, you get can drunk and bloody each other up, then hug it out and tell them you love them and you're sorry for being a dick. (that's happened a bunch) I feel sorry for people who don't have TRUE friends like that.

I'm a high tech ******* in the trueist sense. Small town country boy that played football, drank beer, hunted everything possible, and rodeos were for showing our stuff and picking up out of town girls, mostly the latter.

After school, my first real job was in marketing for TU electric. I left there and went to IBM. I work very hard to high my southern accent and to be a professional. I know the $2 words and i can lead a 2 hour meeting without saying anything real. But it only takes about 30 minutes of being back home with my buddies and the real Shayne comes out. 

Shayne


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

Marvin S said:


> Anyone ever have a homemade gun that used sections of rubber tires for bullets for cowboys & indians?


Piece of galvanized pipe,Blackjack firecrackers (the real ones) and a tube of BB's


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

One afternoon I was in a hurry to go bow hunting and was backing my toyota truck out of the high school parking lot at a high rate of speed and turned the wheel hard to slide it around. It didn't slide, it caught and turned over on its side, about 10 of my buddies helped turn it back over and I went on hunting. I got home that night and my dad invented or added to my vocabulary!!!! To this day 20 yrs later there is not a month that goes by that someone reminds me your the one that turned your truck over in the high school parking lot. Also i was second in my class in grades and got asked to leave the Key club because of getting suspended 4 times in one year for fighting. Shayne I'm positive we would have hung out together!!!


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

I was in Jr College in 1949. The Chem. Prof took a liking to me and gave me the run of the lab after classes. One of the "projects" I did was convert regular bulk cotton into nitro-cellulose. During study period I would put just a pinch of the "refined" stuff on top of the bulb in the study lamp. in about 4 to 5 minutes the heat fron the bulb woulf ignite the nitro-cellulose with a POOF and some extra light. It also startled the hell out of my study partner. 
I also would take the brass from a M1 round, stuff some "cotton" in it, put in 4 inches of dynamite fuse, then crimp the neck with pliers. When buried with just the tip of the fuse sticking out, lit (then running like hell), it made quite an impressive hole in the ground. The reason for burying it was to avoid the posibility of brass following my departure.

Thinking back, that would be grounds for expulsion (and may have been then) or worse, but everyone was not as hyped up as we are these days. If my father was alive today, he could probably tell you a bunch of stuff that should have resulted in my early demise, but by the Grace didn't. It's been fun growing up, but what has old age got to offer? We shall see, I hope. Bill


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> AMEN!!!! How else do you quench the thirst of every kid in the neighborhood in about 2 minutes....
> 
> I coach boy's high school track and *not many kids these days are in anyway mentally strong enough to handle a little bit of constructive criticism*........
> 
> ...


Kids? Heck many adults as well.


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

AMEN!! Could not agree with you more. I actually feel sorry for this generation of kids. Had the dinner argument with one of my daughters last night. Don't loke whats for dinner, don't eat. My neighbors would kick your butt for doing something wrong, call your mom and dad. tell them what you did, and then get your butt kicked when you got home. Life was good back then. lol


----------



## tim1980 (Apr 14, 2010)

funny memory of sitting in church one sunday and my aunt is walking out holding my cousins hand. The whole way he is crying and saying " I'll be good mommy, I'll be good". She continued out and everyone heard him cry for a minute until she told him to dry it up. He was good for the rest of the service. Go figure!

If we were cutting up in the car while driving down the road, all it took was a backwards glance from dad to let you know you better cut it out. We all knew what to expect if he pulled the car over. 

Oh yea, we didn't get spankings, we got whippings. I think they hurt more!

We enjoyed nothing more than spending our summers wading chest high thru the swamps just cause we could. Never worried about snakes or anything. 

I've got an 11 month old little girl that I will do my best to raise as a good ole country girl on our farm. I guess time will tell if its still possible this day and time.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

gdgnyc said:


> We also drank hose water, played Johnny on the Pony, played stickball, handball, something called Chinese handball, football, baseball, and wrestled for fun. We listened to our parents and got an a___ whipping when we needed it. Today, in the same neighborhood---most kids don't know what stickball, Chinese handball, or Johnny on the Pony is but they all have cell phones.


So what happen?
We also ran errands to the bakery, grocer, candy store....


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

It's been said many times but kids (including 20 somethings) are being set up for failure in the real world. Always told how wonderful they are, given trophies for "participating", put on a pedestal when they don't deserve to be. Then they get in the real world and the first time someone gives them constructive criticism at work they melt into a puddle of goo. I see it everyday at work. I'm sure there have been many times where I've given an employee a less than fantastic review and it's been the first time in their lives they weren't told how great they are.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Rick_C said:


> It's been said many times but kids (including 20 somethings) are being set up for failure in the real world. Always told how wonderful they are, given trophies for "participating", put on a pedestal when they don't deserve to be. Then they get in the real world and the first time someone gives them constructive criticism at work they melt into a puddle of goo........


so the newbs make your Janitor work harder than the oldtimers do?
hhhmmmmm, how familiar


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Ken Bora said:


> so the newbs make your Janitor work harder than the oldtimers do?
> hhhmmmmm, how familiar


Indeed. One of my favorites is when an employee expects a relatively large raise and gets a small one or none at all and, tears in their eyes, says "This just isn't fair! I'm always on time and rarely call in sick!" Yep, that's why you still have a job. Now let's go over your production, accuracy, ability to follow instructions etc... again so you know what to improve on before your next review.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Funny stuff. My mom wants me to write a book about all the stupid stuff I did. Im afraid to cause she dont know about alot and I might get spanked.
Like getting a go cart and putting an engine off a motorcycle to soup it up, Then made seat belt out of coat hangers and jumping a dirt pile.
Coat hangers dont work good for seat belts ;(


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Amen. 

Thanks for the trip down memory lane. Well for some of it anyways. I had to cut my own switch and if I didn't cut a good one then my grandmother would do it and the back of my legs paid for it.

I remember riding in wagons down hill and using the bushes to stop. Putting baseball cards on the bike so it would sound like motor. Scooters were bigger and the bigger tires would go over small bumps and holes. Cowboys and Indians was the game of choice until we got old enough to hunt on our own. Slingshots were great for squirrels and my shot to hit ratio was as about as good as it is now when I shoot at ducks.

Man those days were fun.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

Am I the only one who sees the irony of reminiscing about the good ol' days on a web forum? Apparently, no one here is throwing their computer/smart phone/tablet out the window...


----------



## Terri (May 28, 2008)

One of my classmates always post about riding our bikes behind the mosquito truck in the fog. I remember doing that when we went into town to stay with my grandparents. We played king of the hill with cow dong and had to use the outhouse since my dad didn't want us running in and out. My sister and I used to sleep outside in the summer because we didn't have air condition. Learned how to skate on a pond. We did not wear seat belts, but if the weather was icy dad would have us sit on the floor behind the fronts seats. First time we wore seat belts was on a plane and my sister had to slapped to keep it on. We all dressed up for the plane ride, while the adults smoked cigarettes. I got paddled by my the teacher for laughing at my cousins for getting paddled in front of the class. I even got paddled for punching a boy who teased me for having freckles. If I got bucked off the horse my dad would make me get back on before I could catch my breath. Spent many nights sitting at the table alone looking at the food on my plate because we could not leave until it was gone. Several times had it stuffed down my throat by my dad. Don't remember my dad hitting me, but my grandma didn't talk to him for years because he took me out of the restaurant for acting up. I was little and after that it only took a look from him to make me change course and act right. Mom would take a lot more bad behavior, but when she had enough her weapon of choice was the hair brush and it was directed at my head. 

Terri


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

We were allowed in the house to do our homework and after the sun went down. We always had something to do. dad bought an Atari and we still never spent that much time on it. My brothers and I always got into some kind of trouble, but it wasn't that we beat up kids, stabbed someone, took a gun or knife to school.
When we got out of line we got disciplined.

The kids today have learned nothing in the way of the world. No repercussions from doing something wrong and think they are entitled to everything without earning it. I'm glad I'll be dead before I see what happens to this world. I feel horrible that my grandkids are the ones that will have to deal with it.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

metalone67 said:


> We were allowed in the house to do our homework and after the sun went down. We always had something to do. dad bought an Atari and we still never spent that much time on it. My brothers and I always got into some kind of trouble, but it wasn't that we beat up kids, stabbed someone, took a gun or knife to school.
> When we got out of line we got disciplined.
> 
> The kids today have learned nothing in the way of the world. No repercussions from doing something wrong and think they are entitled to everything without earning it. I'm glad I'll be dead before I see what happens to this world. I feel horrible that my grandkids are the ones that will have to deal with it.


Who raised their parents? I don't have kids, so i don't have opinions on raising them. But.....seems like all the ones complaining the most had a chance to raise their kids differently and chose not to?


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

> Who raised their parents? I don't have kids, so i don't have opinions on raising them. But.....seems like all the ones complaining the most had a chance to raise their kids differently and chose not to?


You know I have thought about that before...my son asks his 13yo son what he wants for dinner? I never asked him what he wanted for dinner unless it was his birthday! I asked my son why he was doing that and I got the standard "I don't know" answer that I always got when he was growing up and didn't have a valid reason for what he did. I think it did make him think twice about doing it again though. I haven't heard him ask his son what he wants for dinner again.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Terri said:


> One of my classmates always post about riding our bikes behind the mosquito truck in the fog. I remember doing that when we went into town to stay with my grandparents. We played king of the hill with cow dong and had to use the outhouse since my dad didn't want us running in and out. My sister and I used to sleep outside in the summer because we didn't have air condition. Learned how to skate on a pond. We did not wear seat belts, but if the weather was icy dad would have us sit on the floor behind the fronts seats. First time we wore seat belts was on a plane and my sister had to slapped to keep it on. We all dressed up for the plane ride, while the adults smoked cigarettes. I got paddled by my the teacher for laughing at my cousins for getting paddled in front of the class. I even got paddled for punching a boy who teased me for having freckles. If I got bucked off the horse my dad would make me get back on before I could catch my breath. Spent many nights sitting at the table alone looking at the food on my plate because we could not leave until it was gone. Several times had it stuffed down my throat by my dad. Don't remember my dad hitting me, but my grandma didn't talk to him for years because he took me out of the restaurant for acting up. I was little and after that it only took a look from him to make me change course and act right. Mom would take a lot more bad behavior, but when she had enough her weapon of choice was the hair brush and it was directed at my head.
> 
> Terri


When I was a kid, we walked 3 miles to school and back every day. Uphill both ways...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Buzz said:


> When I was a kid, we walked 3 miles to school and back every day. Uphill both ways...


You had it easy. We did that in snow and flooding 

/Paul


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> You had it easy. We did that in snow and flooding
> 
> /Paul


Wuss. He had to fight alligators, cottonmouths, hurricanes, and malaria infested mosquitoes while walking up hill both ways through a swamp.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Gun_Dog2002
> 
> You had it easy. We did that in snow and flooding
> 
> ...


Thankfully, us ELITEISTS expect others to do that for us 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA regards


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Wuss. He had to fight alligators, cottonmouths, hurricanes, and malaria infested mosquitoes while walking up hill both ways through a swamp.


Ha that is nothing. I had that little red headed Nancy too houses down to deal with everyday....I'll take his critters over her anyday...

/Paul


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

We did all that barefooted!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

This was the view from the back door of my High School. One can only imagine the threats made... 



Monroe Penitentiary


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ha that is nothing. I had that little red headed Nancy too houses down to deal with everyday....I'll take his critters over her anyday...
> 
> /Paul


You never complained back then, you loved it. 

pansy


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I lived in East Charlotte, Vermont and did indeed walk just under 1/2 mile to the bus stop at Baptist Corners. You can google earth it. And it was up hill both ways as it was over a small hill. I only ever got a ride from my dad every November for 16 days in a row. Deer season. Over the years Dad shot 3 white tail deer from the bus stop in Mr. Sheehans cow pasture. I was late for school each time. He never got out of the truck.


warm gut pile regards


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

This thread reminds me of:

Back when a hoe was a hoe Coke was a Coke And crack's what you were doing When you were cracking jokes 
Back when a screw was a screw The wind was all that blew And when you said, "I'm down with that" Well, it meant you had the flu
Read more: TIM MCGRAW - BACK WHEN LYRICS 
​


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

AMEN! We used to ride our bikes to river, fish and swim all day. (5 mi) We would stop at some farmers house get a drink out of their hose, us boys might get a tomato out of his garden. Never ment any harm, never caused any trouble. 

Used to walk thru town with my shot gun on my shoulder to hunt rabbits on rail road tracks when I was about 14 years old.

My room was up stair without air condition, it was really hot up there. So we slep outside most of the summer at one of our houses. At my house it was the carport on folding out lawn chairs. 

Those were the days reguards
David Wolfe


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

2tall said:


> Who raised their parents? I don't have kids, so i don't have opinions on raising them. But.....seems like all the ones complaining the most had a chance to raise their kids differently and chose not to?


Really, I'm not saying my grandkids are brats but they will have to deal with those that are. Am I the only one that sees how the young are acting?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> I lived in East Charlotte, Vermont and did indeed walk just under 1/2 mile to the bus stop at Baptist Corners. You can google earth it. And it was up hill both ways as it was over a small hill. I only ever got a ride from my dad every November for 16 days in a row. Deer season. Over the years Dad shot 3 white tail deer from the bus stop in Mr. Sheehans cow pasture. I was late for school each time. He never got out of the truck.
> 
> 
> warm gut pile regards


When I was in high school the parking lot was full of old pickup trucks and every one of them had a gun rack in the back window with a shotgun or rifle in it. Interestingly nobody ever got shot with all those dangerous guns around.


----------

